# Thetford N150 Fridge Light intermittent



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone help with a Thetford N150 fridge/freezer. The issue I have is the fridge light does not always work, sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't. Fridge works OK all the time, just the light. Any ideas????

Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Rl1

Try tightening the fridge bulb up. It's probably a screw fitting and it's come a bit loose.

Joe


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We had a similar problem with our Thetford fridge/freezer in our previous Auto Trail motorhome and after several attempts by our dealer to correct it, it still kept on playing up and because it was an intermittent fault, they never seemed to be able to permanently pinpoint the exact problem. :roll: 

In the end (after about a year or so of trying to sort the problem out) our dealer contacted Thetford and they sent out an engineer to our home and he discovered that the fridge door had been hung too high. Apparentley, there is a sensor/switch hidden in the bottom of the fridge which is activated by a magnet concealed in the fridge door and as the magnet was not able to make full contact with the sensor/switch, it caused this intermittent light fault to occur. 

The engineer corrected this fault by removing a couple of spacers from the hinge on the fridge door, thereby moving the said magnet closer to the fridge sensor/switch. Hey ho we then had light!!!!  

Hope this helps you to correct this annoying problem and please let me know how you get on.

Sue


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Sue, did you get any photos yet of your new pride & joy.?
cheers

am hoping to collect our 08 Aviano in the coming weeks with champagne finish, ooolala


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Not sure I follow the hinge theory, if a magnet is in operation the it would be on all the time wouldn't it? I'll take a look later today though. Here's hoping....


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Ok, Been out and took the door completely off, adjusted up and down and still no light. Anyone any idea where this switch is and how the light is controlled?

Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it still on when you shut the door completely?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rl1,

We think we recall the engineer that came out to look at our fridge/freezer, saying that the sensor/switch thingymejig was hidden behind the bottom shelf in the fridge door. If yours is the same, then it may well be in the same spot?

By the way, if your fridge/freezer does work like the fridge in our previous motorhome, then are you aware that when the light IS working properly and you have the fridge door open, the light will only stay illuminated for a few seconds? We discovered this after the engineer who repaired ours, explained that now he had got it working again, we would notice that when we opened the fridge door, the light would be on but after approx 30 seconds, the light would then go off and would not come back on again until we closed the door and re-opened it! Good job he told us that as we might have thought the flipping thing had packed up again! 

I hope yours is the same problem as ours was, as I know it can be a real headache trying to solve 'the fridge light mystery!'

Sue


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Is it still on when you shut the door completely?


I can't get the light to come at all, it only occaisionaly comes on


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

rl1 said:


> I can't get the light to come at all, it only occaisionaly comes on


That was our problem too and It took approx 18 months to get the fault resolved!!!!! 8O Me thinks it's time for you to call Thetford for their advice!

Sue


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Hi Again,
It seems this fridge has a switch in the inside top of it. Its a 'Reed Switch'? I can see it ok, anyone know how these things work and how I remove it?

Thanks


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Try ringing the Thetford customer support number, they may be able to assist you. Here is a link: http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=43083/langid=42

Let us know how you get on.

Sue


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

It appears to have just been the bulb with a loose filament! Worked sometimes and not others, replaced and appears all OK at the moment.


----------

